# You cannot drop night on ClubPass booking without cancellation



## jxhoang (Aug 26, 2021)

I just want to share this with you since it is a lesson I paid. I made a ClubPass booking for 6 nights 6 months ago for traveling in Dec. This week, I made my flight booking, found out it would be significantly cheaper if I shorten my stay by one night. So I called WM, trying to shortening it to 5 nights. They said, I have to cancel the entire booking and hope there are dates available for the same period again. Of course, there isn't. The system would not allow them to drop night, you can add night, but not dropping. So if I want to keep my flights, I lose the last night point usage. And of course, no one else can book the empty unit because the system would show as occupied. Yes, that is how ridiculous this is.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

Was this a Club Pass booking into a Wyndham resort from a WorldMark account or was this a Club Pass booking into a WorldMark resort from a Wyndham account?  On the Wyndham side, using a Wyndham account you can't drop a night, but I've been able to adjust a stay on the WorldMark side using a WorldMark account.


----------



## jxhoang (Aug 26, 2021)

Worldmark account booking into Wyndham resort via ClubPass.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

jxhoang said:


> Worldmark account booking into Wyndham resort via ClubPass.



That makes sense, then.  It matches the policy for reservations on the Wyndham side, where you can add 1-3 days on either end if there is availability, but you can't drop days off a stay.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 26, 2021)

jxhoang said:


> I just want to share this with you since it is a lesson I paid. I made a ClubPass booking for 6 nights 6 months ago for traveling in Dec. This week, I made my flight booking, found out it would be significantly cheaper if I shorten my stay by one night. So I called WM, trying to shortening it to 5 nights. They said, I have to cancel the entire booking and hope there are dates available for the same period again. Of course, there isn't. The system would not allow them to drop night, you can add night, but not dropping. So if I want to keep my flights, I lose the last night point usage. And of course, no one else can book the empty unit because the system would show as occupied. Yes, that is how ridiculous this is.



Sorry you're running into this.  When we have run into similar situations a few times, we go ahead and keep the last night, even if we think we won't be using it (especially if it's not a Friday or Saturday night).  Because flights get cancelled, rescheduled, delayed, etc., we have sometimes ended up needing the room for the night after all.   In cases where we have the additional night is an unintended fallback option like that, we don't check out when we leave.  I wait until we are on the plane and/or until our flight has landed and then I call the resort so they can check us out.  At least once, we ended up taking a bump and going back to our room.  Another time, a flight was cancelled, but we didn't have to scramble.  We just stayed put. (If they cancel and reschedule you the next day, you got an extra day without having to pay the more expensive fare).  Other times, an extra night on the end has just made for a more leisurely departure (with the bonus of a fallback if something does happen with the flight).


----------

